# Cubase 7 MIDI Flip(invert)???



## The Darris (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey everyone, is there a way to flip or invert midi notes in Cubase 7? In the picture below, I have written the top section for Toms and I would like to invert it to play the same rhythm but the opposite way. Cubase has two MIDI editing features called Mirror and Reverse and they both do the same thing. Mirror seemed more likely what I want but again, it just reverse the midi data versus inverting. Any help would be appreciated if this feature exists. Thanks!!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 15, 2014)

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Rctec (Dec 15, 2014)

VST 3 invert (in the logical editor)


----------



## The Darris (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome, thank you H!!


----------



## SteveBenson (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone have an update as to whether or not this works? I don't have Cubase Pro yet (I will or won't, depending on whether this is possible or not), and on the Steinberg forums I was told it's not possible to do. Checking here for verification..

Or can someone show how VST 3 invert actually does this, for sure?

*Edit: *This is possible with the "Mirror" preset in the Logical Editor. Shoud be called "Pitch Inversion" or something, as there already is a function named "Mirror" nested within the MIDI menu that does retrograde.


----------

